

Testing apps w/ JavaScript that makes external HTTP requests (ex: Stripe.js) - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/34761570235/using-capybara-to-test-javascript-that-makes-http

======
charlieirish
For an alternative: <http://sinonjs.org/>

